# Imac Tournesol ne démarre plus du tout



## FrançoisL (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

cela ne m'était jamais arrivé mais la j'ai un vieil imac g4 tournesol qui ne démarre plus du tout. 

Tout a commencé par des plantages lors de l'utilisation de safari ou firefox. Ces plantages se sont transformés en kernel panic puis rebootage en mode terminal.

Aujourd'hui le mac ne démarre plus du tout. Lorsque l'on appuie sur l'interrupteur on sent juste un souffle passer par les trous d'aération mais aucun autre signe de vie. Je suppose donc qu'il ne s'agit pas que d'un problème de disque dure mais la je ne sais plus quoi penser. Avez-vous une piste avant de passer par la case réparateur (vous avez une adresse a me conseiller ;-))

D'avance merci à tous


----------



## Macuser 69 (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Config de l'iMac?
C'est surement un problème de carte mère ou de DD


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

Pascalformac??? C'est pour toi


----------



## FrançoisL (4 Janvier 2008)

c'est un imac 800. J'espère que ce n'est que le disque dur mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit pire car il n'y a plus que le ventilateur qui tourne au démarrage rien d'autre (même pas le dzoing traditionnel.

Merci à vous deux. je vais déjà changer le disque. On verra après si cela ne va oujours pas.

Qui est donc ce Pascalformac ? on dirait un appel à un super héros 

François


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

FrançoisL a dit:


> Qui est donc ce Pascalformac ? on dirait un appel à un super héros



ici on dit un Vénérable sage
et en plus sur le même genre de machine que toi 
curieux qu'il soit pas là, on va le solliciter en mp


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2008)

Voilà voilà j'arrive
vleroy sait que j'ai un tournesol il a pensé à moi, il y a beaucoup  d'autres "tournesoliens" sur le forum  dont certains réparent eux mêmes (pas moi)
( voir les fils dédiés )
----
ceci dit  ton souci n'a rien de "special flatpanel"

ca sent le souci materiel mais je ne  peux pas dire lequel ( alim , DD , CM, faux contact, barrette mémoire  etc)

Dommage que tu ne sois pas venu plus tot au moment des kernel Panic 
Car lors de  KP il y a  un rapport conntenant des lignes avec  pistes et signaux divers permettant de voir si un materiel a des soucis et lesquels


en tout cas ca sent pas bon
et pourrait couter *cher* en réparation surtout si c'est la CM ( piece chere)
ca vaut pas forcement le cout

détail special tournesol:
cout horaire main d'oeuvre ca monte vite car le tournesol n'est pas si simple à manipuler une fois les entrailles ouvertes

je te donne un exemple perso 
un réparateur Applecare est venu changer la CM du tournesol

(la premiere fois ,  ca marchait pas, la CM de remplacement  était physiquemennt  cassée )temps total 45 mns

2 è visite , 2 e CM , autre réparateur 
 même manip : 1h20
et il ne s'agissait que de changer 1 piece et remonter
-----------
pas sûr que ca vaille le cout de réparer
quoiqu'il en soit faudra trouver
soit un réparateur avec devis gratuit ou raisonnable  avant de décider

et...avoir une voiture ( c'est une grosse bestiole)

soit un macgéen bricoleur qui aurait envie d'aider

en passant  le tournesol entier d'occaze c'est  200-450&#8364; maxi

c'est à toi de voir
la réparation est peut etre pas grand chose comme au contraire très casse-bonbon
Impossible à dire pour l'instant


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2008)

Sur l'un des CD fournis avec l'iMac, il y a l'Apple Hardware Test (disque portant la mention AHT)

Ce serait bien de le mettre dans le lecteur et d'essayer de démarrer sur ce CD (C appuyé juste après l'allumage) pour tester les composants de cet iMac (NB: pour ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur, allumer le Mac en maintenant le clic souris appuyé)

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne pense pas que ce soit le disque dur.... car dans ce cas il s'allumerait, chercherait un disque bootable et finirait par afficher un dossier "système" clignotant pour signifier qu'il ne trouve aucun volume comportant un système valide.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2008)

tu crois que le cd AHT  sera pris en compte par le mac qui ne semble pas démarrer correctement?
Si c'st un souci OS oui 
si c'est un souci materiel c'est plus hypothetique

quiqu'il en soit faut tenter
et ne pas hesiter à appuyer longtemps sur le C


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu crois que le cd AHT sera pris en compte par le mac qui ne semble pas démarrer correctement?
> Si c'st un souci OS oui
> si c'est un souci materiel c'est plus hypothetique
> 
> ...


 

Je  crains effectivement que le démarrage ne soit pas plus possible sur le CD...mais c'est à tenter tout de même.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2008)

plus on a d'avis mieux c'est
j'ai fait un petit mail à Alycastre ( bon bricoleur tournesol)


----------



## Alycastre (4 Janvier 2008)

Me voilà ...  
Mais je suis d'accord avec vous sur le(s) diagnostiques et solutions ...  
Ces satanées machines sont des crèves-coeurs... Réparer coûte cher et les virer, aussi


----------



## FrançoisL (4 Janvier 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses... Moi aussi je pense à un soucis carte mère. Je regrette également d'avoir insisté juste un peu trop en rebootage et de ne pas avoir regardé les log lors des kernel. Mais bon brute je suis , et je ne me referai plus désormais... A tout hasard je vais changer le disque dur ce week end et on verra bien. Si ce n'est pas cela j'imagine que ce sera la carte mère. D'ailleurs elle coûte combien cette carte mère ?

Encore merci à toute la communauté !!!

François


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2008)

chere
voir sur les annonces ou en regardant des sites de pieces

et d'ailleurs Apple n'en a quasi  plus de neuve , même Apple reconditionne 
(dixit Applecare en 200*6*)


----------



## Pamoi (7 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> chere
> voir sur les annonces ou en regardant des sites de pieces
> 
> et d'ailleurs Apple n'en a quasi  plus de neuve , même Apple reconditionne
> (dixit Applecare en 200*6*)



Bonjour à tous 
J'ai le même problème sur un Tournesol 1,25 GHz (sauf que j'ai le "boing" de démarrage et puis plus rien).
J'arrive de chez un centre de maintenance: coût d'une CM: 6/700 euro   (plus le devis: environ 100 euro - re  )


----------



## Alycastre (7 Janvier 2008)

Pamoi a dit:


> coût d'une CM: 6/700 euro   (plus le devis: environ 100 euro - re  )



:mouais:  And the winner is ? .... :rateau: 
Désolé ... Je ne devrais pas me moquer... M'en vais toucher le bois de la table qui supporte mon tournesol ... :afraid:


----------



## FrançoisL (8 Janvier 2008)

En effet ça fait bien cher surtout au vue de ce que l'on trouve d'occasion. Côté prix moi j'ai trouvé ce site : http://www.mac-pro.com/ ou apparemment on trouve tout ce que l'on souhaite niveau pièce détachéées. J'y ai vu des cartes mère entre 250 et 350 $. Et quand on voit la parité  - $ en ce moment je me dis que cela peut valoir le coût y compris avec les frais de douane.


----------

